# I remember when..



## railroadron (Sep 22, 2012)

I remember when it was BN before BNSF. When BN owned and operated both Low and high line. When Whitefish was a tramp friendly place and you could ride piggy s in the open through Havre. I remember when BN was tolerant of us..when Interbay and Northtown were the only hot yards on the high line. I remember Bob the bull in Vancouver would call trains in for you and the frito lay dumpster across from B yards was always a gold mine. I remember when BN went only as far as Beiber and interchanged there with UP. When Bend was a hobo haven.

I remember when SD 40 's were the road kings and trains still had crummy s. Pushers were added to any trains going over any real grade such as Donner, Tehachipi and Marias pass and the cascades at oak ridge OR. I remember when you could catch SP out of Eugene and go to Coos Bay. I remember when Roseville was a real hobo jungle and you could walk right into the yard in daylight and hop. I remember when Stockton was the farthest north Santa Fe went in CA and SP still had a yard right next to UP at Charter way. I remember when you d still see WP units on UP trains and Portola had the DRY DOCK!. I remember the Barrel yard where up entered SLC by roper yard and SLC was easy to catch out. I remember Roger the SP bull in K falls. I remember SP s Modoc man..K falls to SLC via carlin NV and alturas CA.
I remember when you hollered into camps and waited till invited. i remember when you respected a mans gear whether stashed or not and left it the fuck alone. I remember when there were no KIDS out there ( just young run aways like me...LOL) I remember when tramps pitched in a had cook outs..shit I remember when we always cooked over fire and carried frying pans. I remember when Mc donalds threw out tons of food every few hours and there were no compactors. I remember when we jumped dumpsters and didnt leave messes and we set food we could nt carry for the next hungry tramp. I remember when tramps were kind and friendly and we shared our resources


oh fuck!!!! I remember


----------



## Noble Savage (Sep 22, 2012)

I remember when an oz of weed was $30 and there were only 3 networks and no drive thru just drive ins...I think it all went to shit when freebase cocaine and "good morning america" became popular...

yep been around for a minute


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Mar 31, 2022)

Born in 89 started traveling in 04 this is all before my time.


----------

